# Another Question for the Ladies



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Girls! A few months back I started a thread about my doctor prescribing me birth control pills. I'm 53 years old and had taken them for years, but stopped with I turned 50. My doctor told me I should still be using protection, that I could get pregnant since I still have regular periods. (I think that's a very slim chance though). I did some research and weighed the pros and cons. I read that taking BCPs at my age can lower the risk for ovarian, colon and breast cancer, so I decided to take them again. Well, I took them about 6 months and I have gained 20 pounds! I never gained weight on them when I took them before, so i don't know if it's the BCPs or menopause, or a combination of both are causing the weight gain. I haven't changed my eating habits. I eat very healthy and absolutely no junk foods, sweets or soft drinks. I get exercise every day, so I haven't changed anything in my life style. 

I decided to stop the BCPs this month - just to see if that is what is contributing to the weight gain. If it's menopause causing the weight gain, I don't know what I'm gonna do - at the rate I put on weight in the last few months, I'll be the size of a house in no time!! LOL. 

Did any of you ladies gain weight on birth control pills?


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I didn't but I only took them until I was in my mid-twenties.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

I sure do! This is why I haven't taken BC pills in 6+ years. My husband and I rely on the pull out method.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Weight gain, especially around the middle is typical for menopause. It's not a straight-line function, though, so you won't be gaining at that rate indefinitely.

Some hormones are also associated with weight gain. Perhaps your ob/gyn could start you on a different pill.

(Just a note: I stopped BC in my late forties & found myself pregnant (non-viable) at 50. It blew my mind and sent me back to the BC.)


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Karole, when I started reading your thread I had to check and make sure I had not written it. Kind of crazy but I too had been on the pill for many years but my doc wanted me off it when I was 50. She let me go til 51 but there is an increased risk in blood clots in the legs after 50 and I decided it wasn't worth the risk. I am perimenopausal and everything has been crazy....weight gone was worse on the pill when it had not been an issue before. I had never had issues with the pill before but because monthlies were heavy and lasting way longer than normal they put me back on the pill at 53. In month 3 I noticed heaviness in my left leg, pain in parts of my leg so I went off. I phlebitis had formed in the leg. I tried an IUD which was worse than the pill, it made me sick and I also gained weight from it. I really needed balance but the hormones were really playing with me so I went to a natural doc and am taking herbs and things have balanced once again. I have mild hot flashes so I use a little bit of progesterone cream at night and that helps alot. 

As far as the weight gain, it could be the hormones and/or perimenopause. I have found in the past 5 years that weight loss is almost impossible but gaining comes quite easily. My energy levels have been down. I was the one who was always on the go and now I am tired. I use B vits which do help. Sometimes I have to push myself out the door to go for a walk. I know that I should be lifting weights but I struggle with the motivation. I believe that is part of perimenopause. It makes me sad as I was once fit, lean and wrinkle free. I am not heavy now but I sure am not the person I used to be and that does not feel good.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

I had all sorts of crazy symptoms from being on the pill. My doctor told me that it wasn't possible that the pill would cause those things, and encouraged me to stay on it. I ignored her and stopped taking it, and the symptoms went away completely.

I have a new doctor now too.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

I never had weight gain from BCP but I have not taken em past my twenties. Sorry about side effects you have had. I hope you can find a safe alternative but stay away from hormonal IUDs they are the worst.


----------



## TammySelby (Jun 4, 2016)

Don't worry! It's good that you are consulting with the doctor about it, see that you inform about your menstrual dates to him also take proper birth control pills with the doctor's recommendation as consuming unnecessary pills can have adverse on the health.Try to use a menstrual cup like coupe menstruelle française during periods so that your menstrual hygiene is also maintained you can check some, here.


----------



## stuck42 (Aug 19, 2016)

BCP never agreed with me and they did make me gain a lot of weight. I never stayed on them for long. REcently, hormonal changes have caused me to gain a lot of weight very quickly. So I guess, based on my experience, it could be either one. Or both.
I hope you will follow up with your doctor and get some good results.


----------

